# bedside ultrasound of bladder



## ggparker14 (Apr 11, 2012)

What would be the correct CPT for bedside ultrasound of bladder?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 11, 2012)

76857


----------



## Mojo (Apr 12, 2012)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> What would be the correct CPT for bedside ultrasound of bladder?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



If a portable bladder scanner was used to check for residual urine or bladder capacity (usually a nursing function), look at 51798.


----------

